# 1/8" Red Oak for Laminating Curved Table Legs



## Kasm (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this site and relatively new to woodworking. The reason I make this post is to ask for some help finding some specific lumber.

My goal is to use 1/8" thick pieces of oak and cold bend them to make a curve for a table leg. Unfortunately, I don't have a band saw yet, so I can't just cut 1/8" pieces from boards. I figured I could try to find some 1/8" oak veneer or boards, but that isn't working either. All the veneers I seem to find have a backing of some sort, and are really thin, and I can't find oak in 1/8" thin boards. Does anyone know where I could buy 1/8" red oak? Preferable in sheet form.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you have a table saw? If you do, it's possible to resaw using it instead of a bandsaw. With a 10" tablesaw you can resaw 6" wide boards if you do it right.

This methode may or may not be the answer to your problem but it's a possible solution… Good Luck with your project, I look forward to seeing your progress.

But above all…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, what dimension's are you needing, beside the thickness.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

As it is table leg, I expect about 4 inches wide (the widest I can ever expect). I have been doing cutting by using portable circular saw. You have to put a zero kerf cover to the saw rest using countersunk bolts. Mine I use aluminum plate about 3/16 inch thick. There is no problem cutting aluminum with Carbide sawblade. Otherwise use 3/8 mdf but this reduces the cutting depth of the circular saw. All you need is to rip the oak top and bottom using the side guide. If you are seeking for 1/8 thick definitely you will use zero kerf plate.
I dont recommend for you as beginner to mount the portable circular saw upside down on a 3/4 mdf or plywood as there is no more safety in it. Use the table saw if ever…. Look for other LJs who are near you….

Welcome to lumberjock.. When I was a starting woodworking… I use ripsaw manually as an exercise and that works though it is not as quick and easy…. CAREFUL.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

if you want oak pre-dimensioned to 1/8" thickness, check out the places that supply to scroll saw enthusiasts (suppliers like sloanswoodshop.com). Many of them carry red oak in 1/8" thickness though I don't think you'll find it in sheet form.

As Herb says, you can also resaw on a table saw but to then it's best to smooth with a planer and sled or thickness sander prior to laminating.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Kasm..welcome to LJ's. Update you profile to show your location and perhaps a fellow LJ would be nearby to resaw some stock for you. If your anywhere near me, your more than welcome to come on over.


----------



## Kasm (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. The overall dimensions on the leg will 1.5"x1.5"x24" tall with an inside radius of 15" and outside radius of 16.5" for a total length of ~32". These legs will be used on a small end table. I was planning on using 1/8" laminates, but how would 1/4" work for a 15" radius bend? 1/4" would open up the availability of materials. Just thinking though, isn't 1/4" oak pretty stiff? I could steam it, but I heard you can't steam kiln dried wood, so that is another obstacle.

I did think about using my table saw, but my blade is ~1/8" wide so I would lose as much wood making the pieces as I get. I could get a thinner blade though. Would you recommend just buying a bandsaw or getting a thinner blade? I can get a Skillz bandsaw from Lowes that appears to have a decent table for $120. While a thin kerf blade looks to be $60 and up. If you recommend blade, can you recommend a good blade? I am new to the hobby, and would like to make sure I am getting a quality blade if I am paying $60+

P.S. I editted my profile as suggested to include my location which is Southeastern Massaachusetts.


----------



## Mrdude (Jun 21, 2008)

Online there's a website that sells all kinds of thin lumber…. www.kencraftcompany.com The kiln dried stuff can be steamed, however there is an appropriate method for doing it so that you still maintain the appropriate moisture content.


----------

